# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی >  كرك مي (به روز رساني قفل Hot Lock)

## دنیای دلفی

سيستم هاي مختلف امنيتي داخلش بكار رفته .

بايد كاري كنيد كه برنامه پيام رجيستر شدن را حتما بدهد چون به معني كانكت شدن به بانك اطلاعاتي و *سپس برنامه اجرا شود و اجرا نيز بماند .*

روشهاي جالبي در اين قفل پيدا مي كنيد .
از اساتيد خواهش مي كنم سطح اين قفل را بررسي و آن را اعلام كنند كه در رودررويي با كركرهاي مبتدي - متوسط - حرفه اي چه امتيازي مي گيرد .

كركر هاي مبتدي ؟
كركر هاي متوسط ؟
كركر هاي حرفه اي ؟

نرم افزار با دلفي 7 است و نياز به دي ال ال qtintf70.dll هم دارد كه اگر دلفي نصب نداريد مشكلي ندارد .

ممنون كه وقت مي گذاريد
يك لايه از قفل را برداشتم چون بدون كد اكتيو سازي حافظه كرك كردن اين برنامه تقريبا غير قابل ممكن است .

لینک دانلود

اين قفل با Themida پك شده و بيش از 15 نقطه امنيتي AntiCrack به صورت كد نويسي داره.
و در اين قفل كاري كردم كه امكان Replace كردن DLL هم وجود نداشته باشه

----------


## whitehat

دوست عزیز قوانین برای همه یکسان است، تذکرات برای نظم بخشیدین به این بخش استفاده میشه
ضمن تشکر از فعالیت موثر شما، تاپیک به حالت عادی بازگشت
پ ن: این پست بزودی پاک خواهد شد

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام 
توي شبگرد 7 الي 8 نفر دانلود كردند ولي هنوز كسي موفق نشده كرك كنه.
من اينجا نمي تونم بفهمم كه چند نفر دانلود كرده است . اگر كسي روش كار كرده يا در حال كار كردنه لطفا اعلام كنه

----------


## Securebit

فایلهای آنپک شده رو آپلود نکردم چون حجمش زیاد بود بجاش لودر گذاشتم اون قسمتی هم که از بعد از اجرا از پروسس خارج می شد به خاطر خراب کردن کدهای فایل اصلی بود که تو VM بود و چون آنالیز VM وقت گیر هست بی خیالش شدم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

دستت درد نكنه ولي برنامه 3 الي 4 ثانيه بيشتر دوام نمي ياره و بسته مي شود

----------


## Securebit

> دستت درد نكنه ولي برنامه 3 الي 4 ثانيه بيشتر دوام نمي ياره و بسته مي شود


در مورد بسته شدن بالا توضیح داده بودم!
اگر وقت کنم اونم درست میکنم.

----------


## Securebit

اینم یک دمو از کرک شدن کامل برنامه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

ممنون وقت زيادي گذاشتيد . لطف كنيد سطح قفل را بيان كنيد . نكته عجيبي كه براي من پيش آمده اين است كه درسته برنامه را كرك كامل كرده ايد ولي مي دوني وقتي اين چراغها سبز و قرمز مي شوند معنيش اين است كه كل سيستم امنيتي داره كار مي كنه . لطف كنيد توضيح دهيد كه چه بخشهايي از برنامه را غير فعال كرديد .

نكته جالب اينه كه Therad Fix هم كار مي كرد اين ترد وقتي برنامه پچ بشه دوباره حافظه را ترميم مي كند .
حتما براي اينكه من بتونم امنيت قفل را افزايش بدهم توضيح دهيد .

نمره هم حتما بديد . آيا به 7 رسيده يا هنوز خيلي راه دارد

----------


## Securebit

اول قسمتی رو که برنامه میاد کد رو بایت به بایت چک میکنه که اگر کد پتچ شده باشه اجرا نمیشه رو از کار انداختم بعد با یک jmp برنامه رو هدایت کردم به سمت رجیستر شدن دیگه بقیش خیلی تابلو بود چون شما خودتون کرکر رو راهنمایی کرده بودید که کجاها باید پتچ کند تقریبا قسمتهای از کد که VM شده بودند باید پتچ میشدند.
شما با پروتکت کردن برنامتون با Themida فقط 20 دقیقه از وقت کرکر رو میگیرید و در بعضی موارد خیلی کمتر!

درجه سختی کرک بدون در نظر گرفتن پروتکت 10/5

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان به نكته بسيار بسيار مهمي اشاره كردي يك باگ بسيار وحشتناك در كدنويسيم پيدا كردم رفع شد در نسخه بعدي كار كرك كردن بسيار مشكل تر خواهد شد . ممنون به اين نكته اشاره كردي . 

نكته : در نسخه اصلي ديگه هيج وقت پيام مربوط به رجيستر نبودن را نمي دهيد كه به راحتي ردپايي براي پيدا كردن نقاط بررسي قفل پيدا شود .

برديا جان كدنويسي + VM + Code Replace + Protect Themida با هم چه امتيازي در اين پروژه مي گيريد

ممنون كه همكاري مي كنيد

----------


## دنیای دلفی

يك سوال :
فرض كنيد كد زير وجود دارد :
if a<>b then
 proc1
else
 proc2;برنامه هم كامپايل شده تبديل شده به باينري :
حال فرض كنيم اگر برنامه رجيستر نشده باشه proc1 انجام مي شود . و اگر رجيستر شده باشه proc2 انجام مي شود .
سوال : آيا مي توان كاري كرد كه بدون not كردن شرط مربوطه با استفاده از يك jump به proc2 پرش كرد يا خير حتما بايد شرط را Patch كنيم .
ممنون اگر توضيح دهيد

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام:
اگه شرط درست باشه JE اجرا میشه و میشه اونو به JMP تغییر داد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

پس بايد تغيير داد .
من منظورم اين است كه قبل از رسيدن به فرمان if يك jmp كرد به فرماني كه در else مربوط به if است . آيا اين شدني است يا حتما يك چيزي (آدرسي يا دستوري كه در if است)را  تغيير داد

----------


## Securebit

> برديا جان كدنويسي + VM + Code Replace + Protect Themida با هم چه امتيازي در اين پروژه مي گيريد


 
من به کد نویسی شما و زحمتی که کشیده اید امتیاز میدم نه به پروتکتوری که از آن استفاده کرده اید در کل فایل زندانیست و برای کرک کردن باید آزاد شود!
در کرک می بعدی امیدوارم از Themida استفاده نکنید چون حجمش رو زیاد و دانلود رو سخت میکنه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

شرمنده حجم زياد ميشه .
ولي يك برنامه به صورت ساده كه نوشته بشه هر چقدر هم نقاط بررسي قفل زياد باشه باز هم به سادگي شكسته مي شه .
هدف اصلي من استفاده صحيح از يك پروتكتور قوي است . و همچنين استفاده از كليه امكانات تا حدي كه به سرعت برنامه و الگوريتمهاي آن صدمه اي وارد نكنند .

من اولين كسي هستم كه در سايت در تيرماه سال 83 اولين كرك مي را گذاشتم و آن زمان سايت بخشي به نام امنيت فايل نداشت . آقاي Inprise مسئول اين موارد بود . بعد چند وقت بعد اين بخش به وجود آمد .
من در شروع كار كليه برنامه ها يم را بدون استفاده از هيچ پروتكتور براي بررسي قرار مي دادم .
وقتي كه به كد نسبتا مفيدي رسيدم با استفاده از پروتكتورهاي مختلف آن را پك و تست كردن تا الان كه انتخاب خود را براي پروتكتور نموده ام و آن هم پروتكتور قدرتمند Themida است .

با عرض پوزش مجبور هستم كرك مي هاي خودم را پك بكنم .
ديگه چيزي نمونده دو الي سه تاي ديگه بيشتر تا بستن و ارائه قفل به بازار نمانده است . اين چند وقت را نيز زيادي حجم و Themida را تحمل كنيد.

اين كه گفتم همه با هم چه امتيازي مي گيرند به خاطر اين بود كه در مجموع كار كركرها چقدر سختر مي شه نا اينكه از لحاظ برنامه نويسي امنيتي چه امتيازي مي گيرد .

هر قفلي كه نوشته مي شود بايد شكسته شود چون اگر اين اتفاق نيافتد قفل سازها بي كار مي شوند . چرا ؟ نمي دانم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سيستم هاي مختلف امنيتي داخلش بكار رفته .

بايد كاري كنيد كه برنامه پيام رجيستر شدن را حتما بدهد چون به معني كانكت شدن به بانك اطلاعاتي و *سپس برنامه اجرا شود و اجرا نيز بماند .*


قفل با دلفي 7 است و نياز به دي ال ال qtintf70.dll هم دارد كه اگر دلفي نصب داريد مشكلي ندارد .

ممنون كه وقت مي گذاريد

با عرض پوزش حجم اين كرك مي زياد است . 

*آين آخرين كرك مي در اين فصل مي باشد . اين نسخه به عنوان يك قفل تا چند روز ديگر به بازار مي آيد .*

لینک دانلود
حجم 3.4 MB

اگر توانستيد كرك كنيد البته اگر حتما سطح قفل را اعلام فرمائيد

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بعد از كرك شدن اين پيام ظاهر مي شود و برنامه اجرا مي گردد و* اجرا نيز مي ماند*

----------


## Securebit

اول به خاطر حجم زیاد فایل دانلود نکردم ولی بعد که دیدم خیلی جدی آمده اید به جنگ کرکرها مخصوصا از جمله(البته اگر) استفاده کردید پشیمان شدم و دانلود کردم.
سختی کرک 10/5
زمان برای کرک 15 دقیقه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان ممنون وقت گذاشتيد . آيا شما موفق شديد پيام رجيستر شدن را ببينيد يا خير اگر موفق شده ايد واقعا شما آخرشين . من حرفي براي گفتن ندارم . 
اگر كه موفق نشديد كه ببينيد كه همان هدف من بوده و بايد بگويم كه در كارم موفق بودم . لطف كنيد جواب اين سوال را بدهيد . چون در flash نديدم . 
اگر موفق شده ايد يك سوال دارم .

----------


## Securebit

اون قسمتی از کد که پیام رجیستر رو باید میداد رو پتچ کردم چون اجازه نمیداد فایل اجرا شود
زیاد آنالیز نکردم چرا چون هدف چیز دیگری بود

----------


## دنیای دلفی

دوست گرامي نمايش آن پيام مهم تر از اجرا شدن برنامه است چون به معني كانكت شدن برنامه به بانك اطلاعاتي است . گفتم كار را سخت كرده ام به خاطر اين بود . يك لطفي بكن حتما حالا كه دانلودش كردي كاري كن كه اون پيام بياد بعد برنامه اجرا بشه چون مي تونم بگم بدون نمايش اون پيام برنامه اصلي كه در اختيار كاربر است اصلا كار نمي كند چون اصلا تيبلي باز نمي شود .

----------


## Securebit

کاش از اول اینو می گفتید تا بیشتر رو اون قسمت کار میکردم فردا اگر وقت شد رو اون قسمت کار میکنم

----------


## ali ahwaz top

دوستان سلام:
اول به آقاي دنياي دلفي خسته نباشيد ميگم چون كارش خوب بوده بعد به آقاي برديا
يه خسته نباشيد جانانه ميگم و بايد بگم يكي نيست از آقا برديا بپرسه بابا تو ديگه كي هستي :تشویق: 
و تقاضا دارم ابزاري رو كه آقاي برديا جهت كرك كردن استفاده كرده رو به ما هم بگن و
اگه امكان داره MUP يا يه چيزي كه اين مفهوم رو برسونه واسمون ريليز كنن.

----------


## Securebit

این قسمت از کد هم دور زده شد!و پیام رجیستر را میدهد.

----------


## Securebit

> تقاضا دارم ابزاري رو كه آقاي برديا جهت كرك كردن استفاده كرده رو به ما هم بگن و
> اگه امكان داره MUP يا يه چيزي كه اين مفهوم رو برسونه واسمون ريليز كنن.


 
ابزار برای کرک همان olly گزینه خوبی هست وبرای آنالیز VM کد IDA 
دنیای دلفی عزیز ماشال..ه اینقدر از vm استفاده کردند که به جای MUP باید کتاب تالیف کرد! (با کدهای قدرتمند)

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا  جان دست شما درد نكند . 
لطف كنيد به سوالات من جهت ارتقاع قفل پاسخ دهيد .
در آدرس 585B19 برنامه مهم ترين بخش كد من بود كه كد تصحيح حافظه جهت نمايش پيام رجيستر شدن را انجام مي داد 

لطف كنيد معادل هگز را به اندازه 137 بايت از آدرس گفته شده بعد از پچ شدن را پست كنيد .

----------


## Securebit

من قبلا این قسمت رو پچ میکردم وکد تصحیح حافظه رو از کار می انداختم ولی این بار از روش ساده تری استفاده کردم از قسمتی از کد که تصحیح حافظه وجود ندارد JUMP گرفتم به قسمتی که پیام رجیستر را میدهد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سيستم هاي مختلف امنيتي داخلش بكار رفته .

بايد كاري كنيد كه برنامه پيام رجيستر شدن را حتما بدهد چون به معني كانكت شدن به بانك اطلاعاتي و *سپس برنامه اجرا شود و اجرا نيز بماند .*


قفل با دلفي 7 است و نياز به دي ال ال qtintf70.dll هم دارد كه اگر دلفي نصب داريد مشكلي ندارد .

ممنون كه وقت مي گذاريد

با عرض پوزش حجم اين كرك مي زياد است . 

*پايان فصل اول .
شروع فصل دوم  (زنده شدن تدريجي يك رويا)
*
نمي دونم چم شده دوتا پروژه سنگين دستمه دوساعت روشون كار مي كنم 6 ساعت روي اين كرك مي . *احتمالا معتاد شدم* 
لینک دانلود
حجم 3.0 MB

اگر توانستيد كرك كنيد البته اگر حتما سطح قفل را اعلام فرمائيد

به روز رساني ها : امكان جامپ به صورت كامل گرفته شد . / وابستگي بيشتري بين dll و فايل اجرايي برقرار شده است . و برطرف شدن چند باگ . . .

----------


## Securebit

به جای 2 دقیقه بیشتر از 5 دقیقه از دوام فایل کرک شده رو گذاشتم تا خدایی نکرده حرفی حدیثی نباشه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان دستت درد نكنه امكان دارد يك پچ يا يك لودر براش بنويسي و آپلود كني . مي خواهم روي نقاط پچ شده كار كنم لطف خيلي بزرگي مي كني

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سوالات :
1- شما برنامه را به صورت فيزيكي  پچ كرديد يا از لودر استفاده كرديد .
2-آيا روي dll هم كاري انجام داديد .
3-زمان مورد نياز براي اين كار چقدر است .
4-نوشتن لودر براي اين كرك مي ساده تر است يا پچ
5-نسبت به كرك مي هاي قبلي آيا سخت تر شده بود يا خير

لطف كنيد به صورت اجمالي مراحلي را كه انجام داديد توضيح دهيد . و بگوييد چند نقطه را پچ كرديد

----------


## Securebit

وجود پچ های زیاد و dll در این کرک می نوشتن پچ و لودر تقریبا غیر ممکن شده و بهترین کار برای کرک آنپک کردن فایل است(البته میشه وابستگی exe به dll رو 100% حذف کرد).
نسبت به کرک می های قبل چندان سخت نشده اشتباه شما اینه که یک تکنیک آنتی کرک رو خیلی تکرار میکنید به جای تکرار از چندین تکنیک استفاده بشه بهتره.
منظورتون از زمان مورد نیاز رو دقیق متوجه نشدم اگر منظرتون از زمان برای کرک بوده 15 الی 20 دقیقه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

لطف كنيد روند كار را به صورت اجمالي توضيح دهيد .
و آيا  Dll هم دستكاري كرده ايد

بخشي از روند توليد رمز مربوط به پايگاه داده درون dll است اگر شما اين كار را بكنيد (جدا كردن dll از exe) بانك باز نخواهد شد. 
اگر اشتباه مي كنم توضيح دهيد

----------


## Securebit

در اینجا بله dll هم باید پچ شود.
در مورد حذف وابستگی اینجا نمیشه توضیح داد خیلی مفصل مخصوصا تو این مورد.

----------


## mohammad_n63

با سلام 
دوست عزیز این اسکریپت رو در OllyDBG تست کنید
My Nik Name Is Sh4DoVV
زمان صرف شده 2 دقیقه
 یا علی

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اينو ديدم توي شبگرد براي كرك مي من گذاشته بودند

----------


## mohammad_n63

با سلام
اگر بردیای عزیز لطف کنن وسورس یه دیباگ لودر رو بزارن ممنون میشم
با تشکر 
یا علی

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام به دوستان اين كرك مي لخت لخته  :بامزه: هيچ پكر و سيستم حفاظتي نداره هركي مي تونه كرك كنه . 

اگر تونستيد براش لودر بسازيد كار خوبي كرديد اگر يك Patcher هم براش نوشتيد كار خوب تري كرديد

اگر دلفي داريد نيازي به فايل دوم منظورم DLL است نيست .  (qtintf70.dll)

اين است دنياي دلفي :قهقهه:

----------


## Securebit

برنامه تو قسمت Unreg باگ داره هم تو Reg .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

مشكلي نداره . شما لطف كن داخل درايو D كپيش كن. توي يك پوشه باشه يعني D:\TestLock
برديا جان مشكي نداره اگر موقه بسته شدن در حالت رجيستر نشده خطا بده . وقتي رجيستر شد موقع بشتن خطا نمي دهد روي سه سيستم تست كردم . شايد به خاطر اين است كه از Halt در موقع رجيستر نبودن استفاده كرده ام

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان جريان چيه مشكل شده يا وقت نكردي ترتيبشو بدي آخه بعد از دانلود شما نيم ساعت بيشتر كرك مي هاي ديگم دوام نمي آوردند .
اگر كرك شد حتما فايل كرك شده اش را آپلود كني . يا لودر يا پچر هر بلايي كه سرش مي ياري مهم است

----------


## Securebit

من به غیر از اضافه شدن یک فایل ocx قدرت خاصی رو نسبت به کرک می های قبل احساس نکردم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خوب پس لطف كنيد كركش كنيد و لطفا فيلم نگذاريد . من با پروتكتورها پكش نكردم كه نياز به آنپك نباشه و حجمش زياد نشه . لطف كنيد كركش كنيد و فايل كرك شدشو آپلود كنيد . 

ممنون وقت مي گذاريد

براي من نقاطي كه در Exe و OCX و  DLL پچ شده خيلي مهم است . مي خواهم جهت ارتقاء قفل روشون كار كنم

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام:
آقای دنیای دلفی عزیز: منم نتونستم روی سیستم خودم اجراش کنم دقیقا" همون باگهایی
که واسه بردیا پیش اومد به منم داد.بررسی کن ببین مشکل چی هستش.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اهواز جان قرار نيست اجرا بشه در حالتي كه رجيستر نيست : فقط مي گه برنامه رجيستر نيست بعد بسته مي شه . ولي وقتي رجيستر شد مي گه درست خوش . . . و بعد برنامه اجرا مي شه . 
همين و بس . الان مشكلش اينه كه وقتي مي خواهد بسته بشه چند تا خطا مي دهد . همين . ولي بعد از رجيستر شدن ديگه موقه بستن خطا نمي ده

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان من كماكان منتظر شما هستم . اگر وقت كردي دستت درد نكنه

----------


## Securebit

دنیای دلفی شما برنامه نویس این قفل هستید مشکل باز شدن قفل را از من می پرسید.
اگر شما بر این اعتقاد هستید که مشکل هر قفلی را قفل بازکن بهتر میداند باید بگویم تولید هر قفلی بدون مشورت با قفل باز کن رو به فناست و خیلی زود قفل باز میشود.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> دنیای دلفی شما برنامه نویس این قفل هستید مشکل باز شدن قفل را از من می پرسید.
> اگر شما بر این اعتقاد هستید که مشکل هر قفلی را قفل بازکن بهتر میداند باید بگویم تولید هر قفلی بدون مشورت با قفل باز کن رو به فناست و خیلی زود قفل باز میشود.


منظور شما را دقيقا متوجه نشدم . يعني كركش كرديد ولي نمي خواهيد فايل كرك شده را آپلود كنيد . يا اينكه نمي دونم . من مشكل باز شدن را نمي خواهم . فقط من جهت افزايش امنيت نياز به اين دارم كه نقاط پچ شده را پيدا كنم و در مرحله بعد اجازه ندهم به اين سادگي اين نقاط پچ شوند .

من از زحمات و وقت رايگاني كه براي من گذاشتيد ممنون هستم . و ارزش وقت شما را هم مي دانم . ولي نمي دونم الان مشكل چيه آيا امكان دارد فايل كرك شده را آپلود كنيد . آخه اين دفعه نه پكش كردم نه حجمش بالا است .

----------


## Securebit

کرک و پچ برنامه شما خیلی وقت هست که در این پست گذاشته شده که آقای Sh4DoVV زحمتشو کشیدن و فکر کنم شما توجه نکردید.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اون اسكريپتي كه ايشان گذاشته اند از هر چند سيستم روي يكي كار مي كند . و بعضي وقتها هم روي همان سيستم كار نمي كند . ايشان آمده اند محتواي دو رجيستر را يكي كرده اند (زحمت كشيده اند و كار قشنگي كرده اند) ولي من يك فايل كرك شده مي خواهم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
باز روز ازنو ورزي از نو باز هم مثل هميشه قفلا آپديت مي شه .
لخته هيچ پكري و پروتكتوري ازش محافظت نمي كنه .  :گیج: 

*پيام رجيستر و بعد اجرا شدن و در آخر اجرا موندن* . :متفکر: 

_حتما بايد پيام رجيستر ظاهر بشه_

----------


## Sh4DoVV

با سلام
در مورد قفل جدیدتون اومدین Memory CRC Check قرار دادین ، من سعی خودمو میکنم که اینو هم ردیف کنم . در ضمن از دوست عزیزمون *بردیا* به خاطر اطلاعاتشون ممنونم ایشالا که بتونم بیشتر در خدمتشون باشم .
یا علی

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> با سلام
> در مورد قفل جدیدتون اومدین Memory CRC Check قرار دادین ، من سعی خودمو میکنم که اینو هم ردیف کنم . در ضمن از دوست عزیزمون *بردیا* به خاطر اطلاعاتشون ممنونم ایشالا که بتونم بیشتر در خدمتشون باشم .
> یا علی


سلام
چكش كردي وضعيت چه جوري . به راحتي كرك مي شه يا كار وقت گير و مشكليه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

مدير بخش : اين يك تبليغ نيست بعضي از عناوين ذكر شده ممكن است به نظر تبليغ برسد فقط معرفي جهت تست است :خجالت: 
سلام
نسخه تجاري قفل Hot Lock اين نسخه كه مشاهده مي كنيد . روي يك Application دلفي نصب شده.  بدون هيچگونه پكري فايل دلفي خالص خالص :گیج: 
شركت سازنده : شركت الكترونيكي نوپردازان جنوب
نوع فعاليت : توليد نرم افزارهاي اداري و مهندسي
نوع سختي قفل : بسيار زياد (شايد فقط در برنامه نويس كه مدتي هم نيستش يك نفر بتواند كرك كند) :ناراحت: 
نوع قفل :نرم افزاري بر اساس شماره سريال هارد ديسك.
ضميمه هاي مكمل قفل :  :لبخند گشاده!: OCX , DLL
قيمت قفل : 125000 تومان :قهقهه: 
تعداد نسخه هاي فروخته شده : 7 نسخه . :گریه: 
سورس : به صورت كامل(سورس قفل)  :متعجب:  with Source  نسخه هاي KeyGenerator و مولد سريال در سطح كاربر بدون سورس
آموزش استفاده : به صورت فيلم آموزشي :تشویق: 
نوع كامپايلر مورد استفاده : فعلا دلفي :قلب: 

كرك شدن : نمايش پيغام رجيستر و اجرا شدن برنامه و اجرا ماندن آن :شیطان: 

نكته : هر كدام از شرايط برنامه كه شامل سه عامل است 1- پيام رجيستر 2- اجرا شدن 3-اجرا ماندن اعمال نشود قفل شكسته نشده است .

سه سيستم حفاظتي در اين نشخه براي شما حذف گرديده است . كه اگر مي بود سختي كرك باور نكردني مي شد .
1- عدم پك و استفاده از SDK مربوط به Themida
2-عدم فعال كردن OCX ويژه با خاصيت Non-Visual
3-كد اكتيو حافظه كه در فايل رجيستر وجود دارد كه اگر نمي بود هيچ كس در ايران و خارج از كشور به صورت دستي نمي توانست اين نسخه يا هر نسخه ديگر را كرك كند . تنها روش بدست آوردن اين كد روش سعي و خطا مي باشد . مانند پيدا كردن رمز فايلهاي فشرده شده Winrar

اگر دلفي داريد نيازي به دي ال ال qtintf70.dll نداريد اگر هم نداريد لينك دانلود اينجا

----------


## joker

نورپردازان قفلتو بردارو و برو 
نورپردازان قفلتو بردارو و برو 
_ این شعار را وقتی پروتکتورم را آنپک کردن بهم گفتن  :لبخند گشاده!: 




> قيمت قفل : 125000 تومان


خوب تیم تست مفتی گیر آوردی  :متفکر: 
اگه میخوای بدونی چطوری قفلت شکست 7 ضربدر 125هزارتومن بده تا بهت خصوصی بگم و الا پابلیک میکنم  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  ( شوخی کردما ، قفلت یدونه Jz هم باشه کسی همکار خودش را بدبخت نمیکنه ! )

----------


## مهران موسوی

> مدير بخش : اين يك تبليغ نيست بعضي از عناوين ذكر شده ممكن است به نظر تبليغ برسد فقط معرفي جهت تست است
> سلام
> نسخه تجاري قفل Hot Lock اين نسخه كه مشاهده مي كنيد . روي يك Application دلفي نصب شده.  بدون هيچگونه پكري فايل دلفي خالص خالص
> شركت سازنده : شركت الكترونيكي نوپردازان جنوب
> نوع فعاليت : توليد نرم افزارهاي اداري و مهندسي
> نوع سختي قفل : بسيار زياد (شايد فقط در برنامه نويس كه مدتي هم نيستش يك نفر بتواند كرك كند)
> نوع قفل :نرم افزاري بر اساس شماره سريال هارد ديسك.
> ضميمه هاي مكمل قفل : OCX , DLL
> قيمت قفل : 125000 تومان
> ...


با اين همه تعريف و كسب تجاربي كه توي اين مدت در اين بخش داشتين اصلا فكرش رو نميكردم 1 روزه كرك بشه .... هر چند من اصلا دريافت نكردم فايل ضميمه شده رو چون اولين بار زماني اين تاپيك رو ديدم كه جوكر جان كارش رو تموم كرده بود .... ( ميدوني كه من هم عاشق فايلهاي پك نشده و مردونه هستم ... اگه كرك نشده بود ميگرفتمش يكم باهاش بازي ميكردم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

در كل ميشه يكمي بيشتر راجع به سيستم امنيتيت توضيح بدي ... با اين همه تعريف مايل شدم بدونم ماجراي اين سيستم امنيتي چي هست .....


از طرف خودم به همه ي افرادي كه اون رو خريداري كردن تسليت عرض ميكنم  :خجالت:

----------


## joker

> با اين همه تعريف و كسب تجاربي كه توي اين مدت در اين بخش داشتين اصلا فكرش رو نميكردم 1 روزه كرك بشه .... هر چند من اصلا دريافت نكردم فايل ضميمه شده رو چون اولين بار زماني اين تاپيك رو ديدم كه جوكر جان كارش رو تموم كرده بود .... ( ميدوني كه من هم عاشق فايلهاي پك نشده و مردونه هستم ... اگه كرك نشده بود ميگرفتمش يكم باهاش بازي ميكردم  )
> در كل ميشه يكمي بيشتر راجع به سيستم امنيتيت توضيح بدي ... با اين همه تعريف مايل شدم بدونم ماجراي اين سيستم امنيتي چي هست .....
> از طرف خودم به همه ي افرادي كه اون رو خريداري كردن تسليت عرض ميكنم


به نظرم ارزش دانلود و کار کردن  روش را داره ، روش ابتکاری جالبی بکار برده که فکر کنم بر اساس قوانین بخش الان وقتشه سورس پابلیک کنه ( با داکیومنت  :لبخند گشاده!:  )  و الا مثل اون رفیقامون میره قاطی تحریمیا و کرک می هاشون دیگه دانلود هم نمیشه ....

پیوست:
برای اینکه ضرر هم نکرده باشی پول یک نسخه را هم بهت برمیگردونم ،که سورسش را بدی ، 
نه توروخدا راه نداره ، باید پول را بگیری ، نمیشه جون حاجی ، اصلا ، قابل نداره ، مهمون ما ....
باشه 7ضربدر125 نه  میکنیمش 6 ضربدر 125 که سورس هم بدی  :قهقهه:  :شیطان:  :قهقهه:  
( یک اصفهانی دست و دلباز  :بوس:  )

----------


## دنیای دلفی

ممون وقت گذاشتي .
سلام به جوكر به احتمال بسيار قوي از Universal Patcher Pro v2.0 استفاده نمودي كه در CrackerKit 3 وجود دارد .
آيا هنوز فقط روي سيستم خودت جواب مي دهد . بچه ها مطمئن باشيد اين قفل بسيار قدرتمند و پيچيده است . در خصوص توضيحات و روش انجام شده بسيار طولاني و پيچيده است . نزديك به 3000 خط برنامه نويسي است . جوكر لطف كنيد فايل كرك شده را بگذاريد . خيالتان را راحت كنم . اين قفل بسيار پيچيده است .  شما الان با يك نسخه خريداري شده مواجه هستيد . يعني كد اكتيو حافظه داخلش است اگر نسخه اصلي ما را بگيريد كد اكتيو ندارد و محال است كسي بتواند كرك كند .

اگر كرك كرديد فايل كرك (فايل كرك شده . لودر - پچر )يا هر ابزاري كه استفاده كرده ايد را بگذاريد .
توضيح مكفي بدهيد .
من هم توضيحات كامل مي دهم . حالا كه اينجوري شد . يك فايل اتچ مي كنم بدون Active Code اينجوري به قدرت Hot Lock پي خواهيد برد .


فايلهاي ضميمه را برهم نويسي كنيد * اين است Hot Lock*

----------


## joker

در مورد اینکه میگی :
" بچه ها مطمئن باشيد اين قفل بسيار قدرتمند و پيچيده است ." من شکی ندارم ولی در مورد این که میگی اکتیو کد و اینا باشه و یا نباشه ، به این نمیگن یک قفل خوب ، 
چون در واقع اینطوری WINRAR روش پسورد بزاری ، راحتت تره ...  در مورد uNIVERAL PATCHER PRO 2 ممکنه درست گفته باشی :) ممکن هم هست اشتباه :)

----------


## مهران موسوی

> يك فايل اتچ مي كنم بدون Active Code اينجوري به قدرت Hot Lock پي خواهيد برد .


اين روش اصلا ارزش نداره ... اگر تا به حال هيچ فردي اون رو نخريده باشه و اكتيو كد رو نداشته باشه ميشه يه چيزي تو مايه هاي همون Win rar كه فايل رو بر اساس پسوردش كد گذاري ميكنه و تا پسورد نباشه خودت رو بكشي هم نميتوني كاريش كني ....

ولي اگه طرف خيلي پايه باشه قفلت رو بشكنه و سودي داشته باشه براش ..... مياد يه نسخه از تو ميخره و اكتيو كدش رو ميگيره و دست بكار ميشه و ميزنه قفلت رو از هستي نيست ميكنه !!!!!  اونوقت هست كه بايد بگي  * اين است Hot Lock*

----------


## دنیای دلفی

جوكر جان هنوز سوالم را جواب ندادي :
آيا هنوز فقط روي سيستم خودتان كار مي كند . يا عموميش كردي .
اگر اين كرك روي سيستمهاي ديگر كار مي كند لطف كنيد فايل كرك شده را آپلود كنيد . يا همون معجون معجزه آساي يونيورسال پچر طلايي تون رو كه قبلا گفته بوديد اصلا درباره اش چيزي پرسيده نشه
ممنون مي شوم

----------


## Securebit

دنیای دلفی در بالا هر چه گفتید یک توهم بیش نیست و یک رویا که دست پیدا کردنیست البته اگر از کرکری کمک بگیرید.
به علت تجاری بودن قفل از گذاشتن فایل کرک معذورم.

سختی کرک 10/5

----------


## دنیای دلفی

مهران جان هيچ قفلي تا حالا در جهان ساخته نشده كه از صد نمره 70 هم بگيره . ولي اگر ما بخواهيم واقع بينانه به دور وبرمان نگاه كنيم . حوزه فعاليت برنامه نويسي و توسعه نرم افزاري 99 درصد ما در ايران حداكثر استان محل زندگي مان است . حالا من بررسي كردم يك قفل كه نمره 30 بگيره به راحتي مي تونه به تعداد زياد در هر منطقه اي فروش بره . 

و هميشه اين را به خاطر بسپاريد هميشه نبايد وقتي متوجه مي شويم كه قفل شكسته شده يا برنامه رجيستر نشده است فرمان خروج و بستن نرم افزار را بدهيم .  اينكه من مرتب تاكيد ميكنم قفل بسيار پيچيده است و كرك كردنش مشكل است به خاطر اين است كه در اصل برنامه در موقه اي كه برنامه به صورت كامل كرك شد . در موقع خاصي دوباره قفل چك مي شه و اگر سيستم متوجه شده كه كرك شده است برنامه بسته نمي شه يا پيام خطايي داده نمي شه بلكه برنامه درست كار نمي كنه . فقط يك مثال مي گم هر از چند گاهي دو تا ركورد پاك ميشه و . . . 
اين روشها توسط هيچ هكر و كركري قابل شناسايي و درك نيست كه بتواند اين ويژگيها را غير فعال كند . چون هيچ ردپايي وجود ندارد .

در اين كرك مي ها اون پيام مربوط به رجيستر نبودن راهنمايي بسيار خوبي است كه كركر بتواند آن را براي آغاز كار كرك كردن بكار ببرد . ولي در نسخه اصلي ديگه پيامي وجود نداره .

وتازه وقتي SDK مربوط به Themida به برنامه اظافه بشه آنوقت تريس كرد و بررسي برنامه حتي بعد از آنپك شدن بسيار مشكل است . 

و ده ها مورد ديگر . . . كه خود شما بهتر اطلاع داريد


جوكر جان فايل كرك شده را بگذاريد لطفا

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان ممنون ولي فيلم فايده اي نداره با عرض پوزش لطف كنيد عكس يا فيلم نگذاريد . فايل كرك شده را بگذاريد .

اين اولي است كه كرك كرديد يا بعد از برهم نويس فايلهاي جديدي كه فرستاده ام

هميشه بدانيد كه در دنيا هيچ توهمي وجود ندارد مخصوصا در دنياي برنامه نويسي . ضمنا شما تا به حال هيچ وقت فايلي را كه دال بر كرك شدن كرك مي هاي بنده بوده را آپلود نكرده ايد يا گفته ايد حجمش زياد است يا غيره حالا هم كه مي گوييد چون تجاري است . 

در صورتي كه اگر به تاريخچه كرك مي هاي من نگاه كنيد توضيحات كامل و مكفي را پيدا خواهيد كرد ولي شما . . .

----------


## joker

والا 2 روزه یه پام کلانتریه یه پام پلیس راهنمائی رانندگی ( پای سومم هم احتمالا توی پارکینگ) برای گرفتن برگه آزادی ماشینی داداشم که بخاطر تصادف دوتا ماشین دیگه نزدیک ماشین اق داداش ما که اصلا ربطی بهش نداشته و الی آخر بخاطر قانونمندی مملکتمون :)
برای همین نرسیدم برم جای دیگه روی یک سیستم دیگه هم تست کنم
امروز سعیمو میکنم برم پای یه سیستم دیگه و خبرشو میدم که مشکل را تونستم رفع کنم یا نه...

----------


## Securebit

این روشهایی که شما از آن نام بردید اگر قابل شناسایی نبود که قفلتان کرک نمیشد این را هیچ وقت یادتان نرود که حتی یک Bit هم از چشم کرکر مختی نمی ماند.
کسی اگر کرکر باشد برایش فرقی نمیکند پیام رجیستر را بدهد یا ندهد.
در کرک می های قبل از SDK استفاده کرده بودید کدی در برنامه نبود که تبدیل به VM نکرده باشید چه شد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

نمي دانم شما چه اصراري داريد كه كليپ مي گذاريد . ما باهم ديگر رقابت نمي كنيم كه هدف ارتقاء قفل است مطمئنا هدف شما كمك به اين كار است وگرنه اصلا نگاه به هيچ كزك مي نمي انداختيد . پس چرا فايل كرك شده را نمي گذاريد . نمي دونم شايد شما هدفتان . . . باشد

----------


## Nima NT

جناب دنیای دلفی ، داری کم لطفی میکنی ، جناب بردیا انصافا" تو این فروم زیاد زحمت میکشن ، همین بس که رایگان برای کمک به بهبود یافتن یه محصول تجاری کمک میکنن.
حالا چه فرقی میکنه که برای شما عکس یا دمو آپلود کنن یا بیان فایل کرک شده بذارن.
بنده در یکی از همن آنپک می هایی که گذاشته بودم وقتی فایل آنپک شده رو از حالت rar خارج کردم ، دیدم فایل آنپک شده 11 مگابایت شده بود ، خوب از کجا معلوم شاید فایل کرک شده شما هم حجم زیادی پیدا میکنه و در این حالت منطقا" گذاشتن عکس و فیلم بهتره.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

نيما برادر اينجوري نيست سه الي چهار كرك مي آخر من از هيچي داخلشون استفاده نشده همش برنامه نويسي است مگر خود دلفي پكش كنه كه اونو من خبر ندارم . جونم ماجرا يك چيز ديگري است كه بعدا اعلام خواهد شد . لطف كنيد اين بحث را ادامه ندهيد .

----------


## Nima NT

من از صفحه اول شروع کردم به خوندن پست ها ، اینطوری متوجه شدم که شما از اینکه آقا بردیا فیلم و عکس میذاره و از گذاشتن فایل کرک شده قناعت میکنه ، شاید ناراحت شدی.
قصد بدی نداشتم ، فقط خواستم بگم با دید مثبت به قضیه نگاه کن ، شاید آقا بردیا با گذاشتن فیلم و عکس داره به شما کمک میکنه ، چون اگه فایل کرک شده بذاره ، افرادی مثل من میتونن بیان و با مقایسه فایل بگن من هم برنامه شما رو کرک کردم. 
اگه اشتباهی پست دادم ، عذر میخوام.

----------


## Securebit

من هر وقت صلاح دونستم MUP برای کرک و آنپک گذاشتم ولی در این مورد صلاح نمی دونم حالا چرا بماند
از دنیای دلفی معذرت میخوام که نمی تونم کمکشان کنم امیدوارم یکی دیگه این کارو بکنه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خداي ما بزرگه فردا يكي مياد و كمكمون مي كنه . باز هم ار بروبچ ممنون . باز هم يه چند وقتي محو مي شوم تا بيشتر ياد بگيرم . و با دست پر تري برگردم 


تا بعد . . .

----------


## joker

یه چندتا خبر خوب و بد بهت بدم
اول خبر بد فهمیدم چرا فقط روی کامپیوتر خودم کار میکرد و چطوری میشه روی بقیه هم درستش 
خبر خوب : به دلیل اینکه علت اون اجرا جزء مسائل کاری هست ، پابلیک نمیشه :)
خبر خوب تر قفلت خوبه بابا نگران نباش

خبر نیمه بد همیشه امکان شیکستن قفلت هست ولی احتمالش اینقدر کمه که اگه براش پچ اومد و شکست تکلیف معلومه ، میتونی بیای یخه یه نفر (بردیا) را بگیری  :لبخند گشاده!: 
برگشتی هزینه تیم تست را به شماه حساب 2343742734298349384 واریز کن  :بامزه:

----------


## مهران موسوی

> مهران جان هيچ قفلي تا حالا در جهان ساخته نشده كه از صد نمره 70 هم بگيره . ولي اگر ما بخواهيم واقع بينانه به دور وبرمان نگاه كنيم . حوزه فعاليت برنامه نويسي و توسعه نرم افزاري 99 درصد ما در ايران حداكثر استان محل زندگي مان است . حالا من بررسي كردم يك قفل كه نمره 30 بگيره به راحتي مي تونه به تعداد زياد در هر منطقه اي فروش بره .


شخص من اعتقاد دارم هر چيزي اجرا بشه كرك ميشه ... اين يك حقيقت محض و غير قابل انكار هست .




> و هميشه اين را به خاطر بسپاريد هميشه نبايد وقتي متوجه مي شويم كه قفل شكسته شده يا برنامه رجيستر نشده است فرمان خروج و بستن نرم افزار را بدهيم .


به نظر خودت نيازي به گوش زد كردن اين موضوع بود ؟؟‌!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> اينكه من مرتب تاكيد ميكنم قفل بسيار پيچيده است و كرك كردنش مشكل است به خاطر اين است كه در اصل برنامه در موقه اي كه برنامه به صورت كامل كرك شد . در موقع خاصي دوباره قفل چك مي شه و اگر سيستم متوجه شده كه كرك شده است برنامه بسته نمي شه يا پيام خطايي داده نمي شه بلكه برنامه درست كار نمي كنه . فقط يك مثال مي گم هر از چند گاهي دو تا ركورد پاك ميشه و . . . 
> اين روشها توسط هيچ هكر و كركري قابل شناسايي و درك نيست كه بتواند اين ويژگيها را غير فعال كند . چون هيچ ردپايي وجود ندارد .


سخت در اشتباه هستي .... بهتر هست در مورد روشهاي پيچيده تر كركينگ مثل مجيك بايت بيشتر تحقيق كني ... ( خدايي نكرده تفكرت اينجوري نيست كه كرك كردن يعني فقط تغيير در روند اجراي يك پرش شرطي ساده !!!! )




> وتازه وقتي SDK مربوط به Themida به برنامه اظافه بشه آنوقت تريس كرد و بررسي برنامه حتي بعد از آنپك شدن بسيار مشكل است . 
> 
> و ده ها مورد ديگر . . . كه خود شما بهتر اطلاع داريد


خدا لعنت كنه اين  Themida  رو .... همين امروز پيش  پاي شما ابروم رو برد .... برنامه رو نوشتم دادم دست مشتري اي كه 1800 كيلومتر با من فاصله داره ... اجرا كرد و زنگ زده بهم ميگه چرا ويروس  تحويلم دادي ... دقيقا 45 دقيقه براش توضيح دادم اقاي من اين مال روتينهاي امنيتي هست .... حالا فقط 20 دقيقه توضيح دادم روتين چيه ....  :خیلی عصبانی:  ديگه من غلط كنم از اين Themida استفاده كنم ... دفعه ي قبل هم گفتم اين Nod32  خودم بهش يكمي گير ميده ولي دل رو زدم به دريا استفاده كردم و حسابي هم  نتيجش رو ديدم  :ناراحت:

----------


## ali ahwaz top

آقای دنیای دلفی:
قفل شما در رتبه 7/10 هست ولی هنوز 10 که نشده. :لبخند گشاده!: 
پس به خودت مغرور نشو.
برنامه شما انصافا" خوب هستش وبا یک یا دو ساعت کرک شدنی
نیست.لااقل برای من اینجوریاست.
ولی با یک مدت زمان طولانی میشه اونو کرک کرد.البته با هر میزان امنیت.
امیدوارم به رتبه 10 دسترسی پیدا کنی.
یا حق.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
باز هم برگشتم . اينبار با دستي پرتر و قفلي بسيار حرفه اي و قدرتمند تر:
از هيچ پكر يا سيستم حفاظتي استفاده نشده كاملا دستي و برنامه نويسي شده است .

مثل هميشه :
1- ظاهر شدن پيام رجيستر (بسيار مهم)
2-اجرا شدن برنامه
3-اجرا ماندن برنامه حد اقل 2 دقيقه

ممكنه در موقع بسته شدن برنامه در حالتي كه رجيستر نيست يك خطايي بده مهم نيست در حالتي كه رجيستر بشه ديگه موقع بستن خطا نمي ده .

جوكر جان ديگه از يونيورسال پچر نمي توني استفاده كني آخه اينبار يك سري كارهاي خفن كردم .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بله . مي بينم كه كار مشكل شده . . .

----------


## joker

حداقل یخورده رنگهاشو عوض کن ، یه کم روی روانشناسی رنگها کار کن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اینجوری مشتریات زده میشن آ  :گیج: 




> جوكر جان ديگه از يونيورسال پچر نمي توني استفاده كني آخه اينبار يك سري كارهاي خفن كردم .


ای بابا یه کم آپشن هاشو بهتر بشناسی با همون یونورسال موجود در کرکرزکیت2 هم میتونی :بامزه:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

فكر كنم جوكر جان به يك مرحله اي برسيم . كه در مورد كرك مي هاي من بگي 0 يا 1 .
بابا دمت گرم يك عكسي يك كليپي يك پچي يه چيزي . . .

سطحشو اعلام كنيد لطفاٌ

من فكر مي كنم شما توابع مربوط به بدست آوردن شماره سريال HDD را هوك مي كنيد . درسته

----------


## Securebit

این کرک می هم مثل قبلی ها بود کد خاصی ندیدم که مشکل درست کنه با همون روش قبلی کرک شد.

سختی کرک 5/10

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
ممنون وقت گذاشتيد : در فايل DLL چند نقطه را پچ كرديد . يك تغييرات اساسي براي Decode حافظه در آن انجام شده بود .

----------


## Securebit

بهترین روش برای کرک کردن قفل شما این است که به قفل بفهمانی که رجیستر هست!

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> بهترین روش برای کرک کردن قفل شما این است که به قفل بفهمانی که رجیستر هست!


نمي دونم درست متوجه شدم يا نه يعني شما موفق شديد يك KeyGen براي قفل من بسازيد . يعني بانك را باز كرده ايد سپس الگوريتم كدينگ من را فهميده ايد سپس شماره سريال هارد خود را كد كرده ايد و به جاي شماره سريال كد شده اشتباه قرار داده ايد يا اينكه منظور ديگر و روش ديگري انجام داده ايد . لطفا توضيح دهيد

----------


## Securebit

البته این روشی که شما گفتید شدنیست ولی روش ساده تری هم هست که از درون کد میشه این کارو کرد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

شايد شما آمده ايد اينكار را كرده ايد . وقتي قرار است دو رجيستر با هم مقايسه شوند اگر رجيستر اول به آدرس پشته مربوطه به شماره سريال ذخيره شده در بانك اشاره مي كند و رجيستر دوم به آدرس شماره سريال بدست آمده توسط سيستم اشاره مي كند . محتواي رجيستر اول را درون رجيستر دوم ريخته ايد . ولي مسئله اين است كه در نقاط مختلفي اين كار انجام مي شود . 

يك توضيح بدهيد كه چگونه درون كد اينكار را انجام داده ايد

----------


## Securebit

وقتی کد رجیستر به فایل تزریق شد اگر کد 1000 بار هم قفل را چک کند مهم نیست.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

حالا باتوجه به اين كاري كه شما انجام مي دهيد يك سوال پيش مي آيد . ؟ خوب اگر شما كد رجيستر سيستم خود را تزريق مي كنيد پس بايد روي هر سيستم برنامه را از اول كرك كنيد . يا اين كار عموميت دارد.

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام:
دنیی دلفی دوست من سعی کن هر کرک می که میدی حداقل شکل ظاهری اونو عوض کنی.
اینم نمونه کار من.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اهواز جان لطف كن روش كاري را كه انجام دادي و مدت زماني را كه صرف كردي توضيح بده .

ممنون مي شوم

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام:
دنیای دلفی عزیز من فقط Activation Code صحیح که مربوط به سیستم من هستش رو
به بانک اطلاعاتی تزریق کردم.
مدت زمان برای انجام اینکار هم 40 بیش نبود.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

باز هم به روز شد

1. پيام رجيستر ظاهر شود
2. برنامه اجرا شود
3.اجرا بماند

لينك دانلود  اينجا

بخشهاي مختلف به روز شده است .
امكان تزريق كد به بانك وجود ندارد .
و . . .

dll پك شده
فايل اجرايي لخته در اختيار كركر هاست

جوكر جان ديگه تقلبي در كار نيست اون ماجرا يك حال با بروبچ شبگرد بود . اگر اين كرك مي خوب بود بگو بزارمش توي شبگرد .  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

اهواز جان اگر لطف كني روش كار كني ممنون مي شوم . ببين مي توني كد را با روش قبلي تزريق كني يا ديگه نميشه .

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام:
دنیای دلفی عزیز:
این نسخه خیلی قویتر از نسخه های قبلی هستش.و چون dll رو با themida پک کردی 
خیلی طول میکشه نتیجه بگیرم و میتونم بگم متاسفانه اونقدر حوصله و وقت ندارم.
ولی بروی چشم سعی میکنم چکش کنم.
حالا راحت برو بزارش توی شبگرد اینبار مجیک هم نمیتونه بازش کنه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

جناب آقاي برديا آيا شما نيز اين كرك مي را بررسي كرده ايد

----------


## Securebit

من به شخصه جزو اولین کسایی هستم که کرک می شما رو دانلود میکنم شاید معتاد کرک می شما هستم! ولی بدیش این است کدهای شما برایم تکراری شده یعنی میدانم بروم سراغ کدام کد و کجا را پتچ کنم تا قفل شما کرک شود به نظر من شما باید یک کار ریشه ای انجام بدید یعنی از اول کدها رو مرور کنید چون بعضی از قسمتهای کد که باید پتچ بشن خیلی تابلو هستند.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

ميشه عكسشو بزاريد . و بگيد آيا سطحش فرقي كرده يا نه . و آيا باز هم از روش تزريق كد استفاده كرده ايد . يا روش ديگري

----------


## Securebit

دنیای دلفی جان من در این سایت تنها کسی بودم که از کرک شده قفل شما فیلم می گذاشتم حتی پنج دقیقه هم صبر میکردم که نکند خدایی ناکرده ...... ولی اگر عقب برگردیم میبینید که خودتان گفتید فیلم نگذارید عکس نگذارید من هم به گفتن اینکه قفلتان کرک شد یا نشد اکتفا کردم شما اطمینان داشته باشید اگر روزی فایلتان را نتوانستم کرک کنم یا به سختی افتادم بیام همین جا به شما تبریک بگم.
کرک به روش تزریق با کمی عوض کردن روش نسبت به قبل.
سختی کرک 10/5

----------


## دنیای دلفی

تزريق در بانك اطلاعاتي يا تزريق درون فايل اجرايي در هنگام اجرا. اگر بانك اطلاعاتي است لطف كنيد رمز بانك اطلاعاتي را اعلام كنيد .

ممنون

----------


## دنیای دلفی

باز هم مثل هميشه Hot Lock به روز ميشه .
*باز گشت غرور آفرين حاج Fh_Prg را به جبهه هاي نبرد زيرزميني كركرها و قفل نويسها خوش آمد مي گوييم .*

1. پيام رجيستر ظاهر شود
2. برنامه اجرا شود
3.اجرا بماند

لينك دانلود اينجا

بخشهاي مختلف به روز شده است .
امكان تزريق كد به بانك وجود ندارد .
و . . .

dll پك شده
فايل اجرايي لخته در اختيار كركر هاست.

حاجي رسيدنت بخير ببين در مدتي كه نبودي قفلم چقدر پيشرفت كرده و لطف كن به شاگردت يك نمره اي بده . ممنون مي شم . :گیج:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

*Fh_Prg عزيز دانلودش كردي يا هنوز نه ؟*

----------


## Fh_prg

سلام

به نظر مياد تو اين مدت حسابي تقويت شده باشه
متاسفانه من نميتونم تو وقت كمي كه دارم در مورد قفل شما نظر بدم چون فقط امروز بيكار بودم و اومدم چندتا كركمي رو كرك كردم از بيكاري...

احتمالا برديا ميتونه مثل هميشه ترتيبشو بده چون در جريان بروزرسانيهاي قفل بوده و خيلي بيشتر روش كار كرده.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

حالا اگر وقت كردي يك حالي هم به ما بده نظر شما خيلي مهم است .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خوب ديگه حالا با اين حرف حاجي Fh_prg خيلي اميد وار شدم . آيا كسي روي نسخه جديد قفل من كار كرده است . يا خير

قابل توجه جوكر و برديا

----------


## دنیای دلفی

جناب آقاي برديا آيا اين بار هم كرك شده يا اينبار . . .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

آي اي اهل كراك (Crack) در جريال باشيد كه به زودي مي خواهم Hot Lock را در سايت برنامه نويس تبليغ كنم و رسما تجاري شدنش را اعلام كنم . در اين كه هيچ قفلي نمي تواند جلوي كركرها را بگيرد شكي نيست و ندارم . ولي اين كه تعداد نفراتي كه بتوانند يك قفل را كرك كنند بسيار كم باشد دال بر خوب بودن يك قفل يا اصطلاحا ايمني نسبي آن است .

مشاوره : دوستان زيادي روي قفل من كار كرده و لطف كرده آن را كرك و با اشاره به نكاتي هرچند كوچك يا در بعضي از موارد نكات كليدي در بهبود آن به من كمك كرده اند . مي خواهم اين را بدانم در مقايسه با قفلهاي موجود در ايران و جهان چه نرم افزاري و چه سخت افزاري در چه سطحي است . نرم افزار حفاظت شده با آخرين نسخه آن را در چند پست قبل نيز گذاشته ام .

آيا از لحاظ كيفي و امنيت مي توانم آن را منتشر كنم يا هنوز خيلي زود است . اگر امكان دارد نظرات كارشناسي خود را بدون رودروايسي و جبهه گيري بيان و ما را ياري كنيد .

*هم اكنون منتظر ياري سبزتان هستيم .* _بنياد قفل نويسان جوان_

----------


## once4ever

> هم اكنون منتظر ياري سبزتان هستيم . بنياد قفل نويسان جوان


اولا که اومدی نسازی ، این درسته:  هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم...
ثانیا دیگه کجاها قفلتو آزمایش کردی؟  crackmes.de هم؟ چندنفر از خجالتش دراومدند؟
موفق باشی

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام



> اولا که اومدی نسازی ، این درسته:  هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم...


دمت گرم كجا اومديم نسازيم اين همش ساختو سازه كه .



> ثانیا دیگه کجاها قفلتو آزمایش کردی؟  crackmes.de هم؟ چندنفر از خجالتش دراومدند؟


اين قفل ما داستانها دارد و جاهاي مختلفي تست شده است . حضوري . غيرحضوري . Net و غيره خيلي كم هستند كساني كه مي توانند كرك كنند .

Crackmes.de متاسفانه كسي نتونسته هم اينكه بعد از مدتي مديرش گفت توش الگوريتم تجاري استفاده كردي نمي زارم ادامه بدي حذفش كرد . 

مي توني سطحشو بسنجي ببيني مي توني از خجالتش در بياي . ممنون مي شوم .

دوستان منتظر نظرات تخصصي هستم .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

يعني هيچ كس نظري نداره جوكر - برديا - اهواز شما ها كه روش كار كرديد . نظرتون رو لطف كنيد اعلام كنيد

----------


## joker

> يعني هيچ كس نظري نداره جوكر - برديا - اهواز شما ها كه روش كار كرديد . نظرتون رو لطف كنيد اعلام كنيد


به نظر من وقتي اوس مجيك براش اينجا كيجن بنويسه ، يه بيسواد مثل من ميتونه حداقل براش پچ آماده كنه

اگه اون روز راستشو گفته بودي و سركارمون نزاشته بودي شايد بازم روش كار ميكردم چون شخصا دوست دارم قفلهاي ايراني بهترين باشن تا برنامه نويسهاي ايراني با خيال راحت تر بتونن كار و كاسبي را رونق بدن 
ولي خب ما هم وقتمون را ترجيح ميديم جائي صرف كنيم كه محيط صادقانه باشه نه سركاري يا منبعد احتمال سركاري رفتن... 
قضيه چوپان دروغگو رو كه ميدوني....

ولي به نظر من قفلت خوبه . ايشالا روز به روز هم بهتر بشه ... 
فرومهاي كرك زيادي براي تست در دسترس داري مثل
http://www.tuts4you.com/forum/index.php

----------


## دنیای دلفی

راست مي گي ولي اون واقعا يك شوخي بود با بروبچ شبگرد بعدش هم كه ديدي يك جنگ حسابي همه يك طرف من هم يك طرف كه تموم شد .
ولي در نسخه آخر بل كل سيستم تغيير كرده است .

منتظر نظرات ساير دوستان هستم

----------


## دنیای دلفی

راستي گفتي http://www.tuts4you.com/forum/index.php  خيلي وقته عضو هستم ولي هر وقت كرك مي توش مي زارم ميگه نسخه تجاري توشه پاكش مي كنند .
آيا يك جايي ديگه سوراغ نداريد .

----------


## joker

> راستي گفتي http://www.tuts4you.com/forum/index.php  خيلي وقته عضو هستم ولي هر وقت كرك مي توش مي زارم ميگه نسخه تجاري توشه پاكش مي كنند .
> آيا يك جايي ديگه سوراغ نداريد .


  اونا كه حاليشون  نيست بشينن اين n مدل اتفاقي كه براي اثبات وجود قفل تو بايد بيفته را بفهمن چيه :) 

براي اينكه ديگه بهت گير ندن متني كه به عنوان پيغام نبود قفل ميده را  CrackMe بزار  :)
توضيحاتت هم درست حسابي به زبون قابل فهم بده :)

----------


## دنیای دلفی

باشه ببينم چي كار مي كنم .
حالا اگر وقت كردي يك نگاهي به نسخه آخر من بنداز و نظرت رو بگو . يك نكته اي در خصوص تغيير Export هاي DLL توي شبگرد اشاره كردي . كاملا سعي كردم برطرف بشه . و اين نسخه فكر كنم يك 30 درصدي از نسخه هاي قبلي پيچيده تر شده باشه . ممنون مي شم بگي كه آيا مشكل Export و تغيير محتوايي آون حل شده يانه . يك چكي هم بكن ببين با Universal  Patcher هم مي شه براش لودر ساخت يا خير آخه فكر كنم اين رو هم برطرف كردم .

ممنون

----------


## ali ahwaz top

> يعني هيچ كس نظري نداره جوكر - برديا - اهواز شما ها كه روش كار كرديد . نظرتون رو لطف كنيد اعلام كنيد


سلام:
حقیقتا" این نسخه خیلی بهتر از قبلیهاست ولی من  :اشتباه:  شرمندم آخه وقت زیادی ندارم.
صبح تا شب دارم سگ دو میزنم یه لقمه نون در بیارم اگه روی کرک می جنابعالی وقت
بزارم که دیگه....
چون DLL رو با Themida پروتکت کردی نتونستم با هیچ نسخه ای از OLLYDBG اونو باز
کنم برای همین میبایست یه Tracer کوچولو بنویسم که اینم چند روزی طول میکشه و
بدلایل قبلی که عرض کردم ازش معذورم.
باز هم برای شما از ایزد منان طلب پایداری و پیشرفت دارم.
یا حق.

----------


## joker

> سلام:
> چون DLL رو با Themida پروتکت کردی نتونستم با هیچ نسخه ای از OLLYDBG اونو باز
> کنم برای همین میبایست یه Tracer کوچولو بنویسم که اینم چند روزی طول میکشه و
> یا حق.


وقتي با olly فايل exe اصلي را باز كردي ميتوني توي دل و روده dll هم بري ، ( كليد ALT+E ) تميدا بعد از اجرا و لود شدن ديگه وجود خارجي نداره :)





> يك نكته اي در خصوص تغيير Export هاي DLL توي شبگرد اشاره كردي . كاملا سعي كردم برطرف بشه . و اين نسخه فكر كنم يك 30 درصدي از نسخه هاي قبلي پيچيده تر شده باشه . ممنون مي شم بگي كه آيا مشكل Export و تغيير محتوايي آون حل شده يانه . يك چكي هم بكن ببين با Universal Patcher هم مي شه براش لودر ساخت يا خير آخه فكر كنم اين رو هم برطرف كردم .


چكيدم ، آره درستش كردي...

----------


## ali ahwaz top

Joker جان:
وقتی با OLLY برنامه رو باز میکنم (البته با RAMODBG) این دوتا خطا رو میده نگاه کن:

----------


## joker

> Joker جان:
> وقتی با OLLY برنامه رو باز میکنم (البته با RAMODBG) این دوتا خطا رو میده نگاه کن:


phant0m
HideOD

----------


## ali ahwaz top

باز هم سلام:
Joker جان عکس تنظیمات Phantom رو HideOD رو میشه لطف کنی.
من هردوی این برنامه ها رو دارم Phantom 1.30 و HideOD 0.181

----------


## Masoudxb

> باز هم سلام:
> Joker جان عکس تنظیمات Phantom رو HideOD رو میشه لطف کنی.
> من هردوی این برنامه ها رو دارم Phantom 1.30 و HideOD 0.181



برای دیباگ کردن Themida / WinLicense در Olly همون Phantom کافیه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

راستي آقاي برديا گفتي دو سه روز ديگه نتيجه آخرين كرك مي من رو اعلام مي كني . آيا دانلودش كردي .؟

----------


## Securebit

امنیت قفل شما در این 5 کرک می آخر در جا میزند البته در بعضی از جاها خیلی بهتر شده ولی هیچ کدام به بالا بردن امنیت کمکی نمیکند.

----------


## ronin_unlocker

ُسلام
فايل رو دانلود کردم اما بعد پيغام 



> This Program Not Register Please Buy It. After Click OK Application Terminated. by by


برنامه بسته ميشه و بعد هم ... drwatson
Form1 باز نميشه !!!
بعد از بررسي کد ها به اينجا رسيدم
 

00458AA2     > \2BC8                SUB ECX,EAX
00458AA4     .  93                  XCHG EAX,EBX
00458AA5     .  22A9 5316FF64       AND CH,BYTE PTR DS:[ECX+64FF1653]
00458AAB     .  3D D740CC35         CMP EAX,35CC40D7
00458AB0     .  F777 08             DIV DWORD PTR DS:[EDI+8]
00458AB3     .  6A 38               PUSH 38
00458AB5     .  D4 5E               AAM 5E
00458AB7     .  B8 A4D4EA64         MOV EAX,64EAD4A4
00458ABC     .  61                  POPAD

توي اين قسمت مشکل پيدا مي کنه !
و يکم پايينترش 
00458ABD        8EFA                MOV SEG?,DX
00458ABF       FB                    STI
00458AC0       70 54               JO SHORT 00458B16
00458AC2       E2 E0               LOOPD SHORT 00458AA4
00458AC4       72 04               JB SHORT 00458ACA
00458AC6      B9 55E269E0     MOV ECX,E069E255
نمي دونم توي سيستم من اينطوري ميشن يا کلا همينه !
يکم عجيب به نظر ميرسه 

البته قسمت هايي که باعث هنگ کردن برنامه ميشد رو Patch کردم اما باز به همين صورت بود!
البته اينو بگم تا 99%‌جلو رفتم که اين مانع شد (شوخي کردم  :بامزه:   )

----------


## دنیای دلفی

ممنون از اينكه وقت گذاشتي . خوب سيستم امنيتي خاصي براش نوشتم . اگر وقت كردي بيشتر بررسيش كن . حاصل سه سال كاره

----------


## ronin_unlocker

يعني سيستم امنيتي اينقدر قويه که نمي زاره برنامه در حالت عادي اجرا بشه !؟
روي سيستم ديگه هم امتحان کردم باز همين طوري بود !

به فرض اينکه همه دستور ها درست باشه اما 
00458ABD        8EFA                MOV SEG?,DX
فکر نکنم توي هيچ جا جواب بده .
شايد هم ...
باي

----------


## دنیای دلفی

خوب يه كار بكن شماره سريال هاردتو بده برات فايل رجيسترشو بزارم ببين كه ميشه

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام 

خوب يه مدتي نبودم توي اين فاصله روي الگوريتم كدينك داده هاي مهم بسيار كار كردم موفق به ايجاد يك روش پلكاني شدم . كه در نسخه جديد قابل مشاهده است .

كرك شدن برنامه : اجرا شدن و باز شدن فرم هاي برنامه و اجرا ماندن .

لينك دانلود نرم افزار محافظت شده با Hot Lock   لينك

اگر دلفي نداريد نياز به اين dll داريد .   qtintf70.dll

ممنون اگر كسي وقت بزاره . اگر كرك شد البته اگر سطحشو اعلام كنيد .

----------


## ali ahwaz top

اینبار EXE رو با *Code Virtualizer* پزوتکت کردی.
باز هم 501 بار از دستورSession.AddPassword  استفاده کردی.
اینم پسورد دیتابیس (جهت استفاده دوستان):hKu+Fs477Voq84VngITwhg==
فقط میمونه Activation که دیگه حالشو ندارم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
دست شما درد نكنه . لطف كردي ميشه بگي براي بدست آوردن پسورد بانك چقدر وقت صرف كردي و آيا كار سختي است يا خير .
ولي بدست آوردن اكيو كد بسيار بسيار پيچيده است .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> البته رمز درست و دکریپت شده          „«¾خ;يZ*َ…g€„ً†


نه رمز درست اين نيست رمز صحيح رمزي است كه آقاي اهواز اعلام نموده است .

----------


## ali ahwaz top

> سلام
> دست شما درد نكنه . لطف كردي ميشه بگي براي بدست آوردن پسورد بانك چقدر وقت صرف كردي و آيا كار سختي است يا خير .
> ولي بدست آوردن اكيو كد بسيار بسيار پيچيده است .


از نظر سختی که بله سخت هست و پیدا کردن رمز اصلی برای مبتدیها و متوسطها
شاید غیر ممکن باشه ولی اینجا ماشاالله همه حرفه ایند.
در مورد Activation باید بگم میشه دورش زد(البته فکر میکنم).ولی باز اگه تونستم روش کار میکنم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

نه اين ديكريپت نيست بلكه يك كليد است كه RunTime اجرا توليد مي شود و استفاده مي شود

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام به همگي
آيا كسي موفق شد اين نسخه را كرك كنه يا هنوز نه آخه نسخه جديد هم دوباره توليد شده است .

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام به كليه دوستان .
اين آخرين نسخه تغيير يافته قفل HotLock مي باشد تغييرات اساسي نموده است .

كاري كنيد برنامه اجرا شود و كليه امكانات برنامه كار كند مانند نمايش فرم ها و ساير امكانات.

اين همان نسخه اي است كه قرار است براي دوستان ثبت نام كرده ارسال شود .
ممنون كه وقت مي گذاريد . :متفکر:  :گیج: 

از آدرس زير نسخه تست را جهت بررسي دريافت كنيد : http://www.jonoobshop.com/TestLock.rar

----------


## Mask

دوست عزیز از لینک دانلودی که گذاشتید سعی در دانلود کردن قفل کردم اما آنتی ویروس اجازه نداده و به عنوان ویروس شناسایی کرد.
این زیاد مهم نیست.
مرحمتی بفرمایید قبل از انتشار قفل اصلی با تمام آنتی ها قفل رو چک کنید.
نکنه بدیم دست مشتری بیچارمون کنه.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

يعني فايل Rar را اجازه دانلود نداد يا دانلود كردي وقتي Decompress كردي فايل را ويروس شناخت .
نام Antivirus خود را اعلام كنيد .
جالبه آخه فايل اجرايي با UPX فقط فشرده شده است . ولي DLL با Themida پك شده كدوم فايل رو ويروس شناخته .

----------


## Nima NT

مال من Avast هست و به DLL شما گیر داد.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

بايد تمامي ويروس يابها را چك كنم . 
ممنون اعلام كرديد

----------


## Nima NT

بهتره از Themida استفاده نکنید , چون این پروتکتور رو خیلی از ضد ویروس های تحت ریسک میشناسن.
اگر چاره ای نیست لااقل از نسخه 2.0.2 استفاده کنید , و از Type 2 برای مخفی کردن در برابرPE Scanner ها , چون این طوری لااقل Avast دیگه گیر نمیده.

----------


## Mask

آنتی من nod32 بود که شناختش

----------


## Securebit

پسورد دیتابیس :  ==hKu+Fs477Voq84VngITwhg

سختی کرک : 4

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان پسورد ديتابيس چه فايده اي داره وقتي نشه براش كليد توليد كرد .

----------


## Securebit

> برديا جان پسورد ديتابيس چه فايده اي داره وقتي نشه براش كليد توليد كرد .


 
یکی از اصلی ترین مراحل برای شکستن این قفل پیدا کردن پسورد دیتابیس هست که برای تزریق به کار میرود.
فایلی که گذاشتید اگر قفل هست پس میشود برایش کلید ساخت.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
آقاي برديا :
حالا با توجه مطالبي كه گفتيد آيا شما موفق شده ايد كه اكتيو كد را توليد كنيد . يا كليه نقاط بررسي قفل را پچ كرده ايد .
اگر موفق شده ايد اكتيو كد بسازيد لطف كنيد شماره سريال هارد ديسك خود را به همراه كد اكتيو توليد شده پست كنيد . چون سيستم توليد كد بسيار بسيار پيچيده اي دارد .

سيستم كد گذاري مربوطه داراي 5 لايه است كه فكر نمي كنم به اين سادگي ها شكسته شود.

----------


## Securebit

اگر شما به این سیستم 5 لایه اطمینان دارید و میگویید بسیار پیچیده هست پس چرا با پروتکتور محافظتش کردید آیا غیر از این نیست که میترسید!

----------


## دنیای دلفی

سلام
دوست گرامي ممنون از وقت گذاشتن .
اين مسئله ترس كه گفتي خيلي برام جالبه ولي مي دوني من عقيده ام اينه كه من تا جايي كه امكان داره سيستم امنيتي رو بالا مي برم و تا حتي كه سواد برنامه نويسيم اجازه مي ده كد نويسي مي كنم و كار آخرم مطمئناً پك كردن و حفاظت كردن كدهاي نوشته شده با يك پروتكتور قوي است . اگر قرار باشه پروتكتور را خودم بنويسم كه ميشه مثل دوچرخه سواري كه مي خواهد دوچرخه سواري كند و دوچرخه خودشو از اول مي ياد مي سازه تا بخواهد دوچرخشو به استاندارد متوسط ساخته شده ها برسونه ده بار دستوپاش شكسته .از اين حرفا كه بگذريم اين موردي كه گفتم كليد سازي كار بسيار پيچيده اي است به خاطر اين است كه اين 5 لايه سه تاش تجاري 2 وتاش مال خودمه و نكته مهم اين است نسخه هاي تجاري هم با سورس هستند كه من سورس اونها رو هم دستكاري كردم و نزديك به 3000 خط برنامه نويسي بهشون اضافه كردم . حالا اگر كسي بتونه كليد بسازه واقعا يك نابغه است . البته اين رو هم بگم دو دوتا الگوريتمي رو هم كه خودم نوشتم دسته كمي از نسخه هاي تجاري ندارند .

حالا با اين جمله اي كه شما گفتيد من اينجوري برداشت كردم كه شما موفق به توليد كد درحالتي كه پروتكت هست نشديد و منظور شما اينه كه اگر پروتكت نمي كردم شما مي توانستيد اكتيور كد را بسازيد . آيا درست است يا اشتباه مي كنم .

ممنون منتظر پاسخ هستم ...

----------


## Securebit

بگذارید به شما رک بگویم قفل شما تمام امنیتش را مدیون وجود ICE Protect و Themida هست البته شما حق دارید که از این دو پروتکتور که بارها و بارها کرک و آنپک شده اند استفاده کنید چون معتقد به دوباره ساختن دوچرخه نیستید! درست است که دوباره ساختن دوچرخه کار احمقانه ای است ولی میشود دوچرخه بهتری ساخت.
ظمنا پروتکتور قوی که از آن نام میبرید و سدی بر راه کراکر ذکر میکنید در حال حاضر درجه امنیتش 2 هم نیست.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

درخصوص دوچرخه كه گفتيد مي شه بهترش كرد . من سورس Protector ي مثل Themida را ندارم كه بخواهم توسعه بدهم . ولي از هر ابزاري كه استفاده كرده ام كاملا آنرا تغيير داده ام . ولي من اصلا از ICE Protect استفاده نكرده ام . شايد عملكرد برنامه در بعضي از جاها شبيه به عملكرد ICE باشد چون من از بخشي از الگوريتمهاي آن ايده گرفته ام . گفتم كليه سيستم دست نويسي و كدنويسي شده است .
ولي من هنوز منتظر جوابم هستم آيا موفق شده ايد كليد را بسازيد يا كليه نقاط بررسي قفل را پچ كرده ايد .

----------


## Securebit

شما باید حتما سورس یک پروتکتور خوب را داشته باشید تا بتوانید یک پروتکتور خوب بنویسید آن موقع میشود لقمه آماده
در مورد اینکه گفتید از ICE استفاده نکردید یک نگاه به این آدرس از فایل DLL بندازید 50161340 استفاده از ICE به طور کامل مشهود است.
شما در این چند وقتی که کرک می تان را در سایتهای مختلف میگذاشتید تجربه کردید که هیچ کراکری حاضر
نیست کرک می شما رو که با انواع و اقسام پروتکتورهای تجاری پروتکت شده را کرک کنند من چند بار این کارو کردم ولی هر بار نمیتونم بیام VM آنالیز کنم.

----------


## دنیای دلفی

برديا جان در آدرسي كه گفتي درسته يك بخش از الگوريتم ICE است . ولي ارتباطي به ICE نداره من توي پستهاي قبلي گفته بودم كه در 5 لايه از سيستم هاي كدگذاري تجاري استفاده  كردم و حدود سه هزار خط اضافه كردم بهشون . يك بخشي از الگوريتم AES مربوط به ICE هم استفاده شده ولي اين الگوريتم جدا شده و در جايي ديگر تصحيح و ويرايش و اضافه شده است .
خيلي خوبه خدا را شكر مي كنم كه اين كار باعث شده عمليات كرك بسيار طولاني بشه و شخصي مثل شما را كه در زمينه مهندسي معكوس تبحر بالايي را داره خسته بكنه . (البته نه اينكه نتونيد بلكه وقتشو نداريد !)  
من به اين جمله اطمينان دارم كه هر قفلي شكسته ميشه ولي مهمترين هدف من پيچيده و طولاني تر كدن روش كرك قفل است كه احساس مي كنم تا يك حدودي موفق بوده ام . 
اگر شده سيستم قفل چند لايه را به صورت بدون پروتكتور مي گذارم بررسي كنيد ببينيد مي توانيد الگوريتمشو بشكنيد يا خير البته اگر علاقمند بوديد اعلام كنيد .
تا بعد

----------

